# hatchetfish compatibility... or silver dollars



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I was in an lfs purchasing an angelfish and the silver hatchetfish caught my eye.
I'd like to get some if they are compatible with my other fish.

But I'm also wondering about silver dollars... they're supposed to be in groups of at least 3, right? Will they be ok in a 55 gallon tank?

Here is my current stock in my 55 gallon tank:
angelfish (1)
dwarf gourami (1)
serpae tetra (15)
pearl danio (15)
platy (6)
amano shrimp (3)

I would get one or the other- silver dollars or hatchetfish but not both.
Are they compatible?
Will I be over stocked?

Also wondering about the hatchetfish being able to fly... do they do that often and is it easy for them to fly out of an open-top aquarium with water about an inch below the top?

TIA!


----------



## sprmankalel (Aug 9, 2013)

Serpae tetras may be fin nippers to your angel. Amano shrimp may become food for your angel. However, where you are is just over the limit. You'd be good if you had extra filtration. What kind of filter are you running?

Silver dollars may be fin nippers to your angel and hatchets can be jumpers. Both species are recommended 5 minimum for them to be less stressed.


----------



## RSVBiffer (Feb 3, 2014)

Personally I would say you are already overstocked and I am wondering about the compatibility of Hatchets and Serpaes. The Tetra may just be a little too 'lively'' as tank mates should be peaceful for Hatchets and Serpae are one of the more 'boisterous' Characidae. The Hatchet is the one fish that can actually fly rather than just jump/glide and would have absolutely no problem getting out of the tank you have described, tight fitting cover glasses are an essential for Hatchets.

The Silver Dollar is a six inch fish which should be kept in groups of 5 or more. I would say that your tank is considerably less than the minimum required to house them.

Sorry :-(


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't think that you are overstocked at all. A 55 can accommodate a lot of little fish. Too, the 30 fish between 2 schools is not the same as having 5 schools of 6 fish, which would use considerably more space.

Silver dollars are big, active fish - I wouldn't keep them in a 55. The hatchets are much better suited, and are a better match for your other fish. I would not get less than 10 hatchets, though you do not have to get all 10 at once. They really appreciate having a decent size school for security.

I wouldn't worry much about the hatchets and serpaes. The hatchets will stay near the surface and the serpaes stay near the bottom.


----------



## RSVBiffer (Feb 3, 2014)

jaysee said:


> I wouldn't worry much about the hatchets and serpaes. The hatchets will stay near the surface and the serpaes stay near the bottom.


I think the one thing we will have to agree on is that Serpae are very variable. Some, for whatever reason, can be very peaceful whereas others can be absolute demons. I will also say our Serpae tend to sit quite high in the tank, certainly within striking range of Hatchets when the mood takes them.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Ok, thanks, everyone.
Yeah, I noticed the serpaes can be a bit of a bother to the angel at times.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I just checked AqAdvisor. I had forgotten about that site. It says I am about 76% stocked but that I should add more filtration (I have a Hagen Fluval C4 for 70 gal). 

So, will a hatchetfish fly out of the tank only when it sees a bug it wants to catch or will they just do it randomly for fun?


----------



## RSVBiffer (Feb 3, 2014)

What are the dimensions of your tank? Must admit, looking at the figures from Aqadvisor, I think the tank may be lower than I assumed (blame the Angelfish ;-)).

Hatchets tend to 'jump' both in the pursuit of food and as a defence mechanism. If they can get out of a tank and onto the floor, they will. My father used to have a fairly large group and had a 1inch dia. hole in his cover glasses, they found it!


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

My tank is 48" x 12" x 24"

Yeah, I guess hatchetfish and silver dollars are out. I also just read that silver dollars would eat all my plants. so, nevermind!


----------



## RSVBiffer (Feb 3, 2014)

Assuming the 12" is front to back (rather than top to bottom) then Aqadvisor has you at 106% stocked otherwise you are way too low for an adult Angelfish ;-).

I would say that Hatchets, particularly as you have an open top, are out. I wouldn't risk it as I think you will just end up picking them up off the floor. That is my personal opinion but that is one of the joys of this hobby as there are numerous grey areas, far more than are set out in black and white.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I agree, no flying fish without a top.

Aqadvisor is a very conservative stocking guide, which is good. But "100%" is not anywhere near being overstocked.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

RSVBiffer said:


> Assuming the 12" is front to back (rather than top to bottom) then Aqadvisor has you at 106% stocked otherwise you are way too low for an adult Angelfish ;-).
> .


That's weird because when I choose 55 gal from the list, it automatically puts in the dimensions (it says the height is 21 rather than 24 though like i thought).
I just did the whole thing again and I still got 74%...


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

I think you were looking maybe at filtration capacity ? Look two lines below that and it'll tell you aquarium stocking level .. Which is 107% . Personally I see nothing wrong with stocking a bit over 100% as long as your fish are compatible .


I'll say though ... Amano shrimp will eventually be eaten by the DG or the angel . Or even the serpae tetra. 




Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## RSVBiffer (Feb 3, 2014)

Bizarre, images attached 




jaysee said:


> I agree, no flying fish without a top.
> 
> Aqadvisor is a very conservative stocking guide, which is good. But "100%" is not anywhere near being overstocked.


To be honest, I think European stocking levels tend to be far more conservative than US ones, I know many people are shocked over here by the stocking recommended on Aqadvisor (as in being way too high). I think it is just one of those grey areas that shows a real a divide between the opposite sides of the Atlantic....we can't even agree on the volume of a gallon ;-)


----------



## RSVBiffer (Feb 3, 2014)

Helps if I remember to attach the images


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

OH! Ok I know what you're looking at. haha

And yeah, I'm going to move my amano shrimp in with my bettas eventually.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

RSVBiffer said:


> To be honest, I think European stocking levels tend to be far more conservative than US ones, I know many people are shocked over here by the stocking recommended on Aqadvisor (as in being way too high). I think it is just one of those grey areas that shows a real a divide between the opposite sides of the Atlantic....we can't even agree on the volume of a gallon ;-)



I remember one of our members from the Netherlands (I think) was concerned about putting their betta in less than a 10 gallon tank. It was a 7 gallon tank IIRC. They wanted to make sure that that was big enough.


----------



## RSVBiffer (Feb 3, 2014)

Yep, that is pretty much the recommendation over here. I can understand why stocking figures are lower as it leaves a bigger margin of error but they can be carried too far (45l minimum for a Fighter is just ridiculous to my mind). I had a play with Aqadvisor and it tends to tie in with my own thoughts on stocking so I ain't as bad as most Brits ;-). Mind you, we still have the other extreme of people sticking a Red Tail Cat in a three foot tank.


----------

